# Jessie today



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

Waheeeey! she finally sat still long enough for me to take a new picture  :001_wub:


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Ahh shes gorgoues what a sweet face


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awwrh,she's a cutie! :001_wub:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

She's absolutely beautiful - lovely girlie face.


----------



## victoriaaa (Jun 8, 2011)

& her highness again


----------

